# Sri Lanka bombings



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ates-easter-attack-hotel-church-a8879751.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...hes-hotels-easter-sunday-190421050357452.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Religion at it again. 
Our world would be a much nice place without any religion.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder how much good versus evil is done in the name of religion.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

It's the people who blindly follow a religion that cause all the trouble...................................whichever side and whichever God they follow


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If not religion then what ?

When will we realise it’s just us 

We kill in the name of anything 

We always have 

We destroyed our planet

Took species to the brink of extension and beyond 

When we shot the tigers did we say, God willing ,

God is not the enemy 

We are

Given free will

We abuse it, over and over again 

And if there is no God 

Well we’re done for 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tou-chez Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched a program last night where two squaddies had left the army, one after 3 years the other after 9, chalk n cheese, but they both agree they had been brainwashed, so it is with religion get them early.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> If not religion then what ?
> 
> When will we realise it's just us
> 
> ...


Apart from " And if there is no God" , I agree with every word!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have his/her email addy? he/she has been gone a while and I'm sure there are those who'd want to know what he/she has been up to for the last 2019 years.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Apart from " And if there is no God" , I agree with every word!


People killed in the name of what ?

Do we give the status of god to those who kill

Why not , let's blame him

He didn't intervene

He didn't take away our freedom to choose

Why not?

In this instance he should have, well he should have shouldn't he?

Back off when we don't need Him

Come forward when we do

And even those with no belief

Spend time saying it proves there is no God

But still the question is

What if you could come face to face

For some a mythical being called God

What would you ask Him ?

Only one question

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I’m heartbroken at the loss of life 

Why

Who felt to kill people was in the name of their God 

And I remain silent 

It wasn’t in the name of my God 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Most major religions have all felt the need to kill in their Gods name at some time in their history. 

It's what they do.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> .....It wasn't in the name of my God
> 
> Sandra


or mine.....

But sadly, Christianity felt it appropriate to organise Crusades to try to destroy the religion at the time prevalent in the Middle East....

and they kept doing it until they were beaten and repulsed..

Since then there have been numerous times when Western Governments have imposed THEIR solutions on the "Middle East" and have reneged on agreements when it suited them or stood by and watched in silence as others have imposed their will without any discussion or agreement.....

"When will they ever learn ?" asked Pete Seeger way back now the late 1950's

We haven't yet...😥


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But history remains history 

The Crusades are history 

No christians believe the crusaders way

But it seems that Islam does still believe their way 

Of course the majority don’t 

Or we hope they Don’t

But some one finances it 

Lots of finance 

To ensure the spread of Islam 

And killing 

Well it seems it’s fine

Christians celebrating Easter, religiously or secular in hotels 

Infidels

Sorry 

I go back to is the God of Islam a gentle God 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

aldra said:


> But history remains history
> 
> The Crusades are history
> 
> ...


Here we go you're back again..................spreading your ................well what would you call your points Aldra................. Love and Peace.

Clearly the fasting and reflection was as useful as.................well as all the Jihadi Muslims who fast and pray and then go out killing people.

Give it a rest is I believe my usual request....................a constant drip feed of.............well what would you call it


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn’t set the bombs which caused such devastation bouncing bunny 

So what’s your point ?

Those that did in the name of their religion made a mistake, they really meant love and peace ?

And I fast and reflect to get nearer to my God 

And it would never occur to me that He would want me to bomb and kill innocent kids and people 

Now why is that do you think ?

A different God?

Don’t hassle Me ,just explain what tenants of Islam they follow 

Where does the Koran support their beliefs. ?

Actually don’t bother, I know exactly where the Koran supports their beliefs 

And it’s up to all Muslims to condemn their interpretation, and maybe remove the outdated requirements of the Koran , maybe even the stoning to death of **** sexual people ?

What do you think?

Another non requirement of the Koran ? 

A figment of imagination , made up by the Jihadis 

How can I , a mere woman and an infidel to boot 

Make a difference 

But you need to get your head out of the sand 

Accept what is and actively seek to change it 

People died, families devastated yet again 

In the name of Mohammed and his book of rules 

Is it possible that book of rules needs updating 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Some people take out of their 'holy books' whatever suits their own particular agenda.

We have Christians who despise abortion, same sex relationships, opening shops and parks on Sundays, Roman Catholics, Protestants and support armed struggle etc etc.

Whilst it's easy and popular with some, you shouldn't tar all with the beliefs of the extremists on all sides as that only exacerbates divisions.

This from someone who unashamedly places all of the blame on religious extremism from ALL sides.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t despise abortion

I think there but for the grace of my God go I

I’d never have needed an abortion but I know some do 

Am I into stoning those who have same sex relationships ?

No my point is, a point that is frequently dismissed,

That this holy book does

It’s written plain for all to see 

Kill the infidels 

That’s me and probably you 

And how ever you conceive it to be 

The masses of Muslims who ignore that aspect of their faith

But pay to those that don’t 

People who just get on with their lives 

And turn a blind eye to those murder in their name 

Saying it’s not our way, our God is a gentle God 

Some of us bomb and kill in our name

Some will stone gay people 

And should we protest?

Well it’s written in the Koran 

The book that guides us 

And of course nothing can be done

Until those gentle Muslims rise up

And say No

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All 'books' are man made. Interpret what you want but very unlikely some divine being had a Caxton or John Bull outfit.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahh but did Mohammad 

Well Isis and those who support him did 

And someone are supporting them 

Someone’s with loads of money 

Why on earth are they bothering 

Islam is a gentle religion 

They love the infidels 

They would never stone the gay

Never prevent women from driving and the burka should be an individual choice 

But

It seems millions prefer not to speak up 

And we know that should they

They would be against all those things 

They are peaceful Muslims 

Well sure they are 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A person who remains silent in the face of oppression 

Becomes the oppressor

Those who stay quietly in the background , neither agreeing or disagreeing

Supports what?
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just as an aside. Watching Al Jazera news today and I was shocked at just how many more killing zones there are that don't hit the headlines.
Various ethnic wars in Africa, still killings and slaughter in Syria and Pakistan. Then there south America with 10 or 20 being killed on a daily basis. 
So if humanity is not slaughtering itself we are also killing the planet in so many other ways. It's depressing and don't say don't look at the news.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are Ray 

But we need to standup 

Say what we think

Put aside this idea of anything we think is racist should never be said 

If they kill in-the name of whateverGod 

If we don’t believe in God

What ever He is conceived to be 

Does that make it Ok

Can we stand back and say

Well we never thought there was aGod anyway 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> We are Ray
> 
> But we need to standup
> 
> ...


If you think its racist then it shouldn't be said, unless of course you are a racist in which case you won't care! Are you a racist? You got very upset in the Manchester Bombing thread when you perceived that you had been called a racist and yet you seem to be suggesting, judging by the comment I have highlighted above, that making racist comments is ok.

Maybe it's the wine talking, but you really ought to exercise a little more caution when posting on these sensitive subjects.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I think that we need to decide we are free to talk

Not constrained by the accusations that we are racist 

Careful never to say anything that could be construed as racist

So careful that when we accused of islamophobia we fall silent 

And when they bomb our kids

We can console ourselves with the knowledge that it is really a peaceful religion 

Nothing in the Koran supports the killing of kids, well unless they are infidels 

The stoning of gay people 

And of course it’s fine, it’s just a bunch of people who don’t understand the tenants of the Koran 

Who pay towards its beliefs 

Before you attack me 

Check your facts 

And I wait for these peaceful Muslims to rise up and say no 

No longer in our name 

And actually make sure it isn’t 

The masses of Muslims killed because the didn’t follow the path in Syria 

And our kids

Who just went to concert 

No way were they racist , just kids going to a concert

And I was upset when my grandkids friends were maimed and killed ?

You bet I was 

And the peaceful Muslims need to recognise that 

Not shout about islamophobia 

A way to not answer the points I and many are making

But of course I stand to be wrong

Those kids deserved to die , collateral in the scheme of things 

Don’t you think ? 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Unfortunately Sandra your posts are so long and rambling that it's very hard to make any sense of them. But let me make it clear, I am not attacking you, simply asking you to clarify something you said, namely, that it's ok to say things that we think are racist. That seems quite unequivocal to me. You are advocating that it's ok to make racist comments. In my book that means you condone racism and it's a very short step from condoning racism to being a racist.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don’t think it’s that long

And very clear

My English is good 

My feelings clear

So unfortunately I can’t help your understanding

And to be fair I think you would prefer your own interpretation 

And we are not friends

So does it matter if we don’t agree ?

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Don't think it's that long
> 
> And very clear
> 
> ...


To be frank your English is neither clear nor good, and punctuation is definitely not one of your strong points, but your message is clear enough. You don't like Muslims and you think posting racist comments is acceptable. On that basis we could never be friends........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you will find it’s Islamic fundamentalism I’m against not Muslims 

I am also against those who would blow up a Mosque

Of those Islamic fundamentalists who kill other Muslims whose beliefs don’t tally with theirs 

Of the Catholic Church covering for known abuse of children 

Of resurrecting the law that would stone to death those who are gay and lesbian 

And of course our laws at one time made gay relationships illegal 

It Took a long time to allow the Emancipation of women, to allow them to become ministers in the Church,

To legalise abortion, to legalise pregnancy outside of marriage, and I personally know of some women who were released from mental institutions where they had been placed for “ low morals” when they had become pregnant outside of marriage many years ago 

Hard to believe in 2019 isn’t it ?

Or is it?

We are still fighting to prevent female genital mutilation in 2019 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I understand where Sandra is coming from. I was very uncomfortable when the Labour leadership was bounced into accepting all the definitions of antisemitism because I do think it inhibits justified criticism of the Israeli government.

But I also think, Sandra, that sometimes you come across as being anti-Muslim, as opposed to being anti-terrorist. There *have* been demonstrations by Muslims against atrocities.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes of course there has Jean 

And just as I would have been annoyed at women who didn’t speak up for emancipation,( before my time but I would have been right beside the suffragettes) 

I find it so difficult to accept that the Islamic fundamentalists are following their teachings in the Koran

And I know they are 

Never mind that they on the outside murmur, it’s not the way we follow 

It’s a way that was laid down centuries ago, and remains current to this day 

And the announcement of a Muslim country making legal the stoning of gay and lesbian people ?

In 2019?

And who do you imagine can stand against that ?

Of course the governments of many countries can shake a finger in disgust 

But it’s going to take much more than that , it needs the people of the faith to demand change 

But tonight at 8 on radio 4 is a programme on the modern rise of fundamentalism in all religions , why is it rising, is it just against secularism? Or something deeper ?

Fortunately I can be against that rise without being classified as racist 

But as yet I haven’t heard the program, so who knows maybe I’ll be cheering it all the way

But knowing me in a way none of you do , who are busy criticising and labelling me racist 

Il be very sad 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Disappointed so tar


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So disappointed It turned of 

what the hell are they talking about

But some could explain it , maybe you will explain it to me 

Me I’m lost

So il eat my dinner

Chicken, jersey potatoes asparagus , carrots and spring cabbage 

I like my five a day 

But I also love Lentils , yoghurt and chillies 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> So disappointed It turned of
> 
> what the hell are they talking about
> 
> ...


Try this number Sandra. 0800 9177 650


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why on earth would I try any number suggested by you

We’ve already established we are not friends

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Why on earth would I try any number suggested by you
> 
> We've already established we are not friends
> 
> Sandra


Just because we are not friends, doesn't meant I should ignore someone in need of help. It's your choice of course.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Try this number Sandra. 0800 9177 650


Wicked idea.:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

An often used argument is, I want a country back to when the indigenous people ruled rather than so many foreigners here, but I'm not racist !

Oh yes they are and should be highlighted as such.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I don’t even remember what my country was when the indigenous people ruled

Surely you don’t mean our delightful politicians the majority of who, still rule from public school ?

Maybe you mean the landed gentry ?

Always I’ve lived in Lancashire ,always in my lifetime there have been large numbers of immigrants 

Working in the cotton mills etc , but we were dispersed together 

And I was attacked on here because I mourn the loss of my surrounding culture therefore It was said hate the Muslims?

Understandably the Muslim people wish to remain a tight knit culture, living within their Muslim community and cultural norms 

But that community has swamped me in this area , which has changed drastically 

I live in the middle of it now , a stranger ,and not by choice 

And I’m not accorded the same rights to desire to live within my culture as they are ?

Without being racist ??.

So my culture is meaningless?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Just because we are not friends, doesn't meant I should ignore someone in need of help. It's your choice of course.....


I would never have done that to you anyone else

Friends or not

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What is it that you're not allowed to do where you are Sandra?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

aldra said:


> No I don't even remember what my country was when the indigenous people ruled
> 
> Surely you don't mean our delightful politicians the majority of who, still rule from public school ?
> 
> ...


Well Sandra you're right, lack of integration caused the problem however you need to ask your previous white neighbours why they moved out, weren't they prepared to integrate ?

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m allowed to do anything Jean

There is no law against being non Muslim as yet 

But there are no pubs anymore around us 

And make no mistake, the local shops know us well 

They know the hound from hell , our kids and grandkids

Hell we’ve lived her for 30 years

I’m more than happy To live among differenT cultures, but I’d like a balance 

And Albert would talk to the shop owner

Until one day he was told it isn’t a good idea if others are in the shop

What others?

Why was it not a good idea ?

We are a multi cultural society 

Well we are a balance between our old fashioned culture 

Unless it goes too far on either side

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems to me that the only people you can blame are those of your own culture who moved out? The Muslims couldn't have taken over if the others were still there. So it's not really their fault.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But they needed to move on Jean

When our house comes up for sale

Only Muslims will want it 

It’s in the search site of the Muslim community 

This community is ever expanding

Which I suppose to be expected

They want to live in their community

But do they reach out to us non Muslims ?

A minority?

No so we need to reach out to them

It’s interesting 

They have need to reach out to us 

Who on earth are we ?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It *is* interesting how dynamics change. And I guess all minorities stick together, as a confidence thing if nothing else.

But communities are always going through change. You get the young families, growing up, needing an expansion of schools... Then the families get older, it's all pensioners, no young ones any more, and they're closing the local schools.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone watch Ackley Bridge series? I found it quite comical and entertaining although a bit like 'Neighbours' with Asians.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> It *is* interesting how dynamics change. And I guess all minorities stick together, as a confidence thing if nothing else.
> 
> But communities are always going through change. You get the young families, growing up, needing an expansion of schools... Then the families get older, it's all pensioners, no young ones any more, and they're closing the local schools.


Yes and that's exactly how communities change

The infant/ junior local schools become the schools for local kids

Hardly a white face within in them, and those that are , are poor

And should that matter.?

Well we had plenty to say when there was scarcely a black face amongst them

When Christian values swamped the other religious beliefs

But it seems we fall silent

When other cultures and religions swamp ours

We are multicultural we proclaim

But possibly fail to recognise that others remain uni cultural around us

And for me it no longer matters

I'm old

We payed our grandkids through private school, they mixed with other cultures also paying their kids through private school

They were not the one white face in the local school

And I'd never wish a child to be the one black /white face in the local school

Just as I'd never wish a child from the local children's home to be the child who never went home to a family

And yes I became head girl , but many just saw me as a kid who belonged to no one

And sadly they were right

But I was a fighter , never always right , but willing to learn, my name is a derivative is defender of men

And the truth is I care little for the colour

You think my children's homes was filled with white people ?

We were filled with all colours, none of us really wanted

So many ways to be prejudiced , so many ways to be labelled racist

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Yes and that's exactly how communities change
> 
> The infant/ junior local schools become the schools for local kids
> 
> ...


An old boss of mine used to say, " don't give me problems, give me solutions".

What's your solution?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Run away.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are so right Ray

I’ll run away this time 

My joints are painful, I’m so much older than I should be 

So I’m going to think do I need the hassle anymore 

I suspect I do

But not tonight 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> An old boss of mine used to say, " don't give me problems, give me solutions".
> 
> What's your solution?


Did you give him a solution ?

And if you did what was it?

Are you living in a tight Muslim community

Are your infant , junior schools predominately Muslim ?

And does it actually change the community around you ?

And if it does, are you welcomed to be part of that community ?

A minority ?

Do you actually understand that minority's don't need to be non indigenous people

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Did you give him a solution ?
> 
> And if you did what was it?
> 
> ...


As to your question, well I always tried to give him a solution but I won't bore you with the details as it was work related.

As to the rest, please forgive me but what's any of that got to do with the bombings in Sri Lanka?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you posted on the thread

If it was work related I can’t help you

But surely you must have had an ulterior motive

A gem of wisdom you wished to pass on

No ?????

Sandra


----------

